# انا والاخر



## سور (3 يونيو 2010)

مقدمة
*"لماذا أرى القشة التي في عين الآخر ولا أرى الخشبة التي في عيني؟" (متى 1:7- 5)*
*قبل أن نتعمق في هذا النص للإجابة على السؤال لا بد لنا من تعريفٍ واضح للآخر.*
*- يمكن أن أعتبر الآخر مزاحم لي يريد أن يأخذ مكاني. الغيرة عند الأطفال, عقدة أوديب, إذا لم يتخطى الطفل هذه المرحلة بشكل إيجابي يمكن أن تنعكس عليه سلباً.*
*- الآخر وسيلة للوصول إلى هدفٍ ما: مساعدة في الدراسة مثلاً. أصل إلى الهدف على أكتاف الغير.*
*- الآخر هو الذي يلبي لي رغباتي: أنا بحاجة إلى صديق اعتبره صديق. أنا بحاجة إلى عامل اعتبره عامل ...الخ.*






*ليس هذا هو الآخر. الآخر هو شخص مخلوق على صورة الله ومثاله. هو ابن الله,يجب احترامه وتقديره وحتى محبته.*
*قال أحد الرهبان للقديس باخوميوس (رهبان صحراء مصر): "حدثنا عما يظهر لك في الرؤى" فأجاب القديس: "الخاطئ مثلي لا يطلب إلى الله أن تكون لديه رؤى, مع ذلك استمع فإني سأُحدِثُكَ عن رؤيا عظيمة: إذا رأيت إنساناً طاهراً ومتواضعاً فهذه رؤيا عظيمة. ثم ماذا أعظم من هذه الرؤيا أن ترى الله غير المنظور من خلال الإنسان المنظور الذي هو هيكل الله". هذه هي إذاً أعظم الرؤى والأعجوبة الحقيقية: إنسان مخلوق على صورة الله ومثاله.*
أنواع العلاقات التي أعيشها مع الآخرين
*1- علاقة عمل: زميل- مدرس- مدير- ...*
*2- علاقة صداقة.*
*3- علاقة حب.*





*ولكن مهما كان نوع العلاقة التي أعيشها مع الآخر فهي تفترض القبول والاحترام والثقة.*
شروط العلاقة السليمة
*1- قبول الآخر كما هو.*
*2- اكتشاف إيجابيات الآخر وليس فقط السلبيات.*
*3- احترام.*
*4- ثقة.*
*5- محبة.*





*قبول الآخر يفترض قبول الذات. عدم قبول الذات أي رفض النقص الموجود فيَّ. عقدة النقص أو الدونية تجعلني أنظر إلى سلبيات الآخر وأنسب له النقص الموجود فيَّ. أجعل منه شماعة أعلق عليها أسباب فشلي في الحياة. هوَ سبب النقص الموجود فيَّ.*





*هذا الرفض للآخر وللذات يجعلني أُحَجِمْ الآخر, أذم الآخر, أُظهر عيوبهُ, أنمُ عليه, وحتى أشي بهِ.*





*سبب آخر ولكنه ربما أقل أهمية هو الفراغ الذي أعيش فيه .... تبدل القيم.*
الطريق للوصول إلى علاقة سليمة
*لماذا نرى القشة في عين أخيك ولا ترى الخشبة التي في عينك.*
*لأرى الخشبة التي في عيني لا بد من وقفة ومواجهة للذات. معرفة الذات بالعمق والقبول بها. الإقرار بضعف الإنسان.*





*قبول الآخر كما هو. احترامه لأنه صورة الله. أثق به وأحبه ...*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رائع وقيم جدااا

يستحق احلي تقييم

شكرا ليكي سوور​*


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

الفراغ شئ خطير جداً ، إن لم نجيد أستغلاله سنكون كالصلصال اللين فى يد الشيطان .. 

أشكرك ..


----------



## سور (3 يونيو 2010)

ميرررسى جدا مايكل لمرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## سور (3 يونيو 2010)

ميرررسى زاما  لمرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2010)

*لماذا  نرى القشة في عين أخيك ولا ترى الخشبة التي في عينك.*
*لأرى  الخشبة التي في عيني لا بد من وقفة ومواجهة للذات. معرفة الذات بالعمق  والقبول بها. الإقرار بضعف الإنسان.*
http://www.talimmasihi.com/images/arow-20.gif
*قبول  الآخر كما هو. احترامه لأنه صورة الله. أثق به وأحبه ...

*اجسادنا مسكن للروح القدس ونحن خلقنا

على صورة الله ومثاله ..فيجب علينا كأشخاص 

ان نرى صورة الله بالشخص المقابل ونتقبله كما

هو بالرغم من ان الاختلاف قد يكون كبيراً

بهذا نستطيع ان نحب بعضنا كما احبنا هو

جزيل الشكر الك سور بغاية الروعة موضوعك

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك..

*




*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميييييل*
*ميرسي سور*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ 
أشكرك أستاذتى سور.




*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز 
وقيم 
سور 
ربنا يبارك عملك


----------



## سور (6 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *لماذا نرى القشة في عين أخيك ولا ترى الخشبة التي في عينك.*
> *لأرى الخشبة التي في عيني لا بد من وقفة ومواجهة للذات. معرفة الذات بالعمق والقبول بها. الإقرار بضعف الإنسان.*
> http://www.talimmasihi.com/images/arow-20.gif
> *قبول الآخر كما هو. احترامه لأنه صورة الله. أثق به وأحبه ...*
> ...


 
تعليقاتك كليمو تضيف قيمه للموضوع
شكرااا للمشاركة الدائمه
الرب يباركك


----------



## سور (6 يونيو 2010)

ميرررسى روكا الجميله لمرورك بموضوعى الغلبان
ربنا معاكى


----------



## سور (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااا ابوتربو لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## سور (6 يونيو 2010)

ميرررررسى نيتا لمرورك الممتاز
رنا معاكى


----------



## رانا (27 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع مفيددددددددددددددددد


----------

